# Can rats drink cow milk?



## Wow (Mar 26, 2014)

The vet thought the rats lack calcium and advised me to give them cow milk. My boys love it so much, and don't seem to have upset stomach. Is it ok then to give them dairy products as occasional treats? I'm a new owner so any information would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

I personally wouldn't give them cow milk frequently becuause rats like most other animals are lactose intolerant. You can get fortified alomond or soy milk though as well as calcium supplements from your local grocery store. But just a little bit of milk or yogurt won't hurt them.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

They aren't necessarily lactose intolerant, but easily are upset by too much. 

Look into cuttlebones or eggshells.


----------



## Wow (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks for the information. Greatly appreciated


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

Broccoli is a good source of calcium too. Fresh or frozen. My rats love it. It all so has a bit of protein if you need to supplement that. I have never heard of a rat calcium deficiency. Bone meal is a powder and cheep. It is tasteless and I use it for myself. Put some in a mashed banana? That might be an option. and as before said, crushed egg shell is also an option.


----------



## Wow (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks Squishy Laprat. Love your user name, reminds me of my rars.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

You can make your own almond milk. I did it once and it tasted so much better than the store bought one. What I put in mine was 3 1/2 tsp of almond butter, or a cup of raw almonds soaked overnight, two cups of water, and honey or dried dates (make sure you take the pits out) to your taste. You just blend that together, and if you used the raw alomonds you have to strain them using a nut bag. 

My rats are addicted to almonds. Lol. A cup of almonds has 243mg of calcium (from what I read online).


----------



## Hephaestion (Jan 27, 2013)

Chicken bones are great and they will love you just a little more as a result!


----------

